# Orice s-ar întâmpla



## mikasa_90

Traducendo un testo ho trovato difficoltà in questi sintagmi:

1) Orice s-ar intampla


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Mi pare che si possa tradurre come: 
_"Qualunque cosa accada..."_

Il verbo "a se *întâmpla*" è sempre riflessivo e perlopiù è impersonale, ma aspetta altri pareri.


----------



## mikasa_90

Quindi come in latino  fio, fis, factus sum, fieri .

Ha quel costrutto lì.


----------



## jazyk

Ar is the auxiliary for the conditional, so it should be Anything would happen/Qualsiasi cosa succederebbe.


----------



## nishabda

The English meaning is, rather, _No matter what happens.  _Hence I am questioning the literal Ro-Eng translation.

The question remains, what tense should it be in Italian? 

I looked up the Italian forum to try to find out the verb tense for _succede..._
I searched on "no matter what (happens)", and could not find the conditional in Italian.  It appears that it is "present", and not conditional.

Isn't it just wonderful:  the appearance of conditional in Romanian ("true" conditional?), present in English, subjonctif in French, etc.

Awaiting further illumination on the Italian tense...


----------



## anto33

Qualunque cosa succeda.

In Italian is used the Present Conjunctive, not the Conditional. The verb is "SUCCEDERE" and here are the conjugations:

che io succeda
che tu succeda
che egli succeda
che noi succediamo
che voi succediate
che essi succedano


----------

